# question



## xyth (Jun 22, 2014)

Been racking my brain for days trying to figure this out. So like I was at a place where three out of four people invited me out to. Well, one person has some weird issues forwards me for reason beyond me. So I had to hide out in the house one morning he finds me in house tells me get the fuck out etc etc and says if he catches me there again he will call the cops. I was wondering since three people approve of me there can he actually call the cops on me seeing how I'm openly invited there? Can he actually press charges for B N E (breaking and entering)


----------



## Thorne (Jun 22, 2014)

If you are worried about it, ask the other three people who gave you permission to put it in writing, and if any of them have a bank account get them notarized. Banks will do it for free. That way, if cops do show up and you can't get a hold of them via telephone right then, you have something that will protect you.

The word of the other three should be enough, but you know how cops are when they think someone is squatting illegally. 

How does this guy come into play w/ the space anyway? Does he own it, rent it, what? How is he tied to it in the eyes of the law compared to the other three that gave you permission? That can be important too. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## xyth (Jun 22, 2014)

Thing was I wasn't squatting this is my families house my brothers and mother asked for me to come back out to Arizona. I got to Benson tested my kid brother to come pick me up his dad was tripping so I made it out to their town from Benson found out he was against me coming due to before in left I to bite the bullet and fight for them before I left he was sloppy mean ass drunk along with pill head and coke to boot. He goes to detox and N.A. so he has this whole holier than thy complex and straight up told them if I step on their door step he would lock himself up in his room and call the cops. Went to visit once and to store my all my gear there and do the streets. I would only go there to get myself cleaned up so I can be somewhat proper when applying for work. But he shot that down too. So I stashed my gear for the most part. Then would text my kid brother and ask when he was at work or N.A. then go over chill clean myself up and dip. Then my mom said I could stay the night one night just hide in my brothers closet and bail when this guy went to work in the morn. He got up early in the morn found me sleep leaning over me. Told me get out and he would call the cops if I was there again. I really don't know their situation all I know my fam has no control in that house mortgage and bills are in his name.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 22, 2014)

If everything is in his name I don't know what you can do. It doesn't mean there isn't another option, I am just not well enough versed in the law to give you any more advice on the matter. Who pays the majority of the bills? Him or one of your family members? There may be some legal stance you can take from that angle but again I am not sure. 

So is this guy like your step dad or something? You mentioned a mom and a brother, but I don't want to label him as such if he is not, especially considering he is such an asshole. 

I wish I had some better advice to give.

You are in Arizona you say. I am in Tucson. If you end up down here I can help you with some things.


----------



## Tude (Jun 22, 2014)

Sage advice from Thorne. Listen to her


----------



## xyth (Jun 22, 2014)

I got an idea, not quite fond of cops was thinking of using them to my benefit. do you think if I called the cops told them that he has my stuff and will not allow me to claim my things I could get them to provide escort into the house to claim my stuff? Or should I just wait him out till he goes to work text my brother to make sure he is officially out run in get my stuff?


----------



## Thorne (Jun 23, 2014)

That can work. Make sure your mother and brother are there and know you are going to do it. They sound like they are on your side so use them to if they are willing to play along. The cop will keep him occupied and from doing anything stupid while you get your things. He might not "escort" you per se, but he will keep him from starting shit, and if he does, it will work to your advantage even more. 
Just make sure you do everything on the up and up. Stay calm and talk softly no matter how irate and irrational things get. You will look like the bigger mad and get the most respect from the cops.


----------



## xyth (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, this has been driving me nuts for days if you say this can work and I follow everything you said I can finally be done with this douche thank you again for helping me come up with a solution to my problem


----------



## Thorne (Jun 23, 2014)

As with everything in life there is a small chance that it won't. But in this case the odds seem to be stacked quite well in your favor. 

I hope it goes well for you. Like I said, the most important thing is to stay calm when the cop is there and make sure he makes himself look like the dickhead that he is. I'll send some positive energy your way too. 

Good luck .


----------



## xyth (Jun 24, 2014)

Got my stuff without an issue. Ironically first night I can actually camp I get damn get arrested three times last night. Last cop was chill as hell though said I can straight up camp there


----------



## Thorne (Jun 24, 2014)

Glad you got your stuff back. but sucks about the cops. At least you didn't lose your stuff again though. 
Did any of the police encounters end in a court date? That would suck if you had to stick around. Unless you plan on it. 
I don't have an indoor place in Tucson at this time, but I do know of some safe places to camp and I can offer you clean socks, some toiletries, and a few local bus passes so you can get around. That is one of the things I do. I don't know if you've noticed in my signature "The Houseless Not Homeless Project". I make care packages for road kids and the working homeless. I also try to offer showers and laundry and a place to charge phones and stuff, but right now I don't have a space available to do that all the time. 

Anyway, glad things worked out for you.


----------



## xyth (Jun 24, 2014)

It was cool, when I got stopped the first time I was worried that I had a warrant in Washington state and I would get extradited ran my name I was relieved kid who was hanging with me went into target wearin a military helmet and camel back with a knife on his side not to mention a BB gun that looked like a real gun with the serial scratched off he nicked a bouy knife goofed up and hung out at my camp site about to drink a beer bag of weed in my hand casually hid it under a car in plain sight of the dash camera other than all that it's pretty cool cause I can camp again not to fond of the streets not a fan of being out in the open spot is cool as hell I have tent found a rug to set down scored a garbage can and boom box. I'm good on things went out last night hit thrift shop donation boxes with the exception of the under garments I Nickelodeon walmart I have standards on under garments when spangin yesrtday a woman gave me two plastic bags full of food. I gehtoo rigged a piece of house to be used where ever I find a water spicket or faucet as a makeshift shower. I usually when I'm out hit up a fast food spot get water and charge up things. It should be cool till I can come up with a more stable spot nobody is out here cop was saying he booted the last person for making a fire as long as I don't make a fire it's fine for the time being. I noticed all that stuff under your signature I was wondering what was up.with that sounds pretty righteous


----------



## Thorne (Jun 24, 2014)

You sound pretty street wise, and made some good scores and have some good ideas. I like the shower thing you came up with. 

If you have any questions about what's going on with the stuff in my signature feel free to ask. I am doing research and collecting data about the overlooked portion of the homeless population that I call "The Houseless". Along w/ that I make care packages, buy bus fare if folks need it and things like that if I have the funds. I rely on donations mostly, and I do have rummage sales and online auctions when people give me donations of stuff that can't be used for the homeless. I also make chainmaille to sell for money and I do consignment on eBay and my other sites for homeless people who want to sell on-line but don't know how, or don't have a credit card to set up an account and things like that. 

I eventually want to build a way station if things go well. 

Anyway, I'm glad to hear the good news. Be safe, and stay hidden.


----------



## xyth (Jun 24, 2014)

You should check etsy its pretty decent for selling things online


----------

